# Hackleburg AL.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the town in Alabama where my wife Nell was raised. She still has a nephew's family there whose house was destroyed and many friends. The large Wrangler plant a lot of downtown businesses was also destroyed (a large part of the economy). Most of the town is gone via this F5 tornado. No family casualties that we know of. -- Bill and Nell Herriman
Here are three videos showing the destruction.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Man I hate tornados! They are the reason I decided to move away from Oklahoma and live in Colorado.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I was almost got struck by 1999 twister in OKC. My classmate busts into tears when she heard radio new reoprt said Moore were gone .


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm happy to hear no one in your family was hurt, Tex.


----------

